# 2011 Wildlife Hunting Expo Sat 30 9-2



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

University of Florida is hosting Wildlife Hunting Expo at the East Milton Rec Center on Sat July 30 from 9 to 2 pm. Bring the whole family for a day of outdoor activities and get fired up for hunting season. $5 for adults and free fro children under 16. Wildgame cookoff, Gun raffles, Food plot seminars, Local Pro Zac Cooper, Browning Rep, will be giving presentations for children. 4-H clubs will be also be participating.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

BrewHart BBQ will be there competing in the Wild Game Cook Off!!!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Let's get fired up for Hunting Season at Wildlife Expo*

Sat July 30 9 to 2. East Milton Rec Center near the new Blackwater prison.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Where exactly is this place if you're going east on 90 coming from pace?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

8604 Bobby Brown Road, East Milton, Florida


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Geronimo said:


> Where exactly is this place if you're going east on 90 coming from pace?


North at the intersection of 87 & 90. Up by the fair grounds.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Milton High School Baseball boosters will be selling mullet plates too.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to all who supported MHS Baseball by purchasing a meal or drink. Congrats to Brewhart BBQ, they won the wild game cook off.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks brother...we had a blast...


----------

